# Anti-Aging



## Otis T Holbrook (Feb 27, 2017)

I have a woman friend that is modulating her hormone profile, under a Doctors supervision. They are using "bio-identical" hormones. Her testosterone level was 400 and the free was also elevated, but I don't recall the number. I think that is a bit high to run all the time, especially for someone only interested in anti-aging and overall fitness. The past several months of messing with thyroid, estrogen, test etc. have resulted in weight gain and water retention.
Comments appreciated, really interested about the testosterone level.
Thanks


----------



## graceinc (May 17, 2017)

I can comment on Thyriod, i guess it either  makes you gain lot of weight or it makes you loose a lot. Why not get it tested.


----------



## ASHOP (May 17, 2017)

Otis T Holbrook said:


> I have a woman friend that is modulating her hormone profile, under a Doctors supervision. They are using "bio-identical" hormones. Her testosterone level was 400 and the free was also elevated, but I don't recall the number. I think that is a bit high to run all the time, especially for someone only interested in anti-aging and overall fitness. The past several months of messing with thyroid, estrogen, test etc. have resulted in weight gain and water retention.
> Comments appreciated, really interested about the testosterone level.
> Thanks



400ng/dl (Testosterone) is within the 'normal' lower end for men,, so yes I think its too much for a women only interested in health and anti aging.


----------



## AR-15 (May 17, 2017)

I'd like to hear more in depth details on that process with a female subject. I'm not sure how that high of a test level is actually good for anti aging? But that's not my strong suit either....AR....


----------



## Sully (May 19, 2017)

Otis T Holbrook said:


> I have a woman friend that is modulating her hormone profile, under a Doctors supervision. They are using "bio-identical" hormones. Her testosterone level was 400 and the free was also elevated, but I don't recall the number. I think that is a bit high to run all the time, especially for someone only interested in anti-aging and overall fitness. The past several months of messing with thyroid, estrogen, test etc. have resulted in weight gain and water retention.
> Comments appreciated, really interested about the testosterone level.
> Thanks



So, she's paying a trained medical Doctor to do blood work and to prescribe medication to her? And she's second guessing them? Or, are you the one second guessing them? Either way. There's something really FUBAR about this whole scenario. There's no point in giving a doctor good money just to ignore their guidance and do something different. And what is it you're trying to accomplish by coming on here and telling her story second hand? 

Something here doesn't add up.


----------



## Otis T Holbrook (Jul 3, 2017)

Sully said:


> So, she's paying a trained medical Doctor to do blood work and to prescribe medication to her? And she's second guessing them? Or, are you the one second guessing them? Either way. There's something really FUBAR about this whole scenario. There's no point in giving a doctor good money just to ignore their guidance and do something different. And what is it you're trying to accomplish by coming on here and telling her story second hand?
> 
> Something here doesn't add up.



I was the one 2nd guessing the Dr. I posted to see if anyone else had any experience in this matter or intelligent comments. A major fail on my part. Since my last post, the Dr. has lowered her T so apparently it was a bit high.


----------



## Sully (Jul 7, 2017)

Otis T Holbrook said:


> I was the one 2nd guessing the Dr. I posted to see if anyone else had any experience in this matter or intelligent comments. A major fail on my part. Since my last post, the Dr. has lowered her T so apparently it was a bit high.



Ok. I sort of figured I was misunderstanding something, or didn't have all the relevant information. 

Is the doc giving her anything besides exogenous Test? HGH, T3/T4, AI's, and is she on birth control?


----------



## Otis T Holbrook (Jul 7, 2017)

Sully said:


> Ok. I sort of figured I was misunderstanding something, or didn't have all the relevant information.
> 
> Is the doc giving her anything besides exogenous Test? HGH, T3/T4, AI's, and is she on birth control?



The Dr. adjusts her estrogen, estradiol, thyroid. No birth control needed. They try to keep her in the very high normal range for most markers. (Or slightly above) She did HGH for awhile but didn't give her the results she wanted.
Again, her goal is anti aging, less body fat, well being etc.


----------

